# WBC blend Drop Coffee



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

Consisting of 50% Malawian Geisha and 50% from Kebado Dara, Ethiopia.

Yes, it's amazing, yes you too can actually taste the stuff that you can see being used out there in Bogota by Alexander Ruas representing Drop Coffee and Sweden in the World Barista Championships.

Roasted 18th May, only a few bags coming in store. Available from Sunday, order now to avoid disappointment!

http://bit.ly/mo0z9m


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ill take a bag please


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the order Gary, the coffee should be with you soon!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Arrived this morning! Brilliant service.

Now I still await my machine!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shall feed back a review soon


----------

